# Sweden - from a riders point of view *video* :P



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a silly vid I made .. it's rather shaky since my camera don't have anti-shake settings, and well... Im not good at keeping it all still while I'm riding xD

It's like a poorly filmed documentary!  Of Sweden! 
****** The ride was 4 hours or so, and I've shortened it to 6 minutes.. >_>; But it gives a slight view of the trail I usually ride ^^


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

aww..only I found that nice to see xD
(it makes me happy, watching this vid x) Since I cn't ride allll the time I'll jut re-experience this time xD


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want your horsey 

He's a cutie. Sweden is so pretty!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Funny how horse eating water monsters are a non-issue on the way back home! Great video. Your horse is so brave. I had to laugh since I kept waiting for him to spook at a tree stump or squirrel or something. He did so well. Even when I'm watching someone else ride, I worry about spooking!! Thanks for posting. I'm at work, but that gave me a quick fix.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I think horses are Skitzofrenic [sp?]. 
Ags..how do you spell it?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

hehe, thanks! 

Yeah, he's generally good  Rarely jumps but at times he stops and wants to look  I think that's ok, he's out to have fun too!  And he's just ridden a year, so I concider him young when it comes to this kind of stuff.
He was actually getting good with the puddles already on the way out, I'm proud of him! We usually have a bit of a fight with those since I don't want him to avoi them


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, my horse and I are in year 2 of trail riding. He went from avoiding puddles to aiming for them so he can splash around. I kind of liked the avoidance. I get very wet and muddy now that he's decided he loves water. That's fantastic that you can get him out by himself already. Mine's still a bit of a chicken alone.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is awesome. Sweden is gorgeous!! Can I come live with you??

Crow is stunning, as always, and looks like a very good boy. He must travel really smooth cause even without anti-shake, the vid is really clear and not shakey at all especially considering how fast you were going in some parts. LOL.

And Sunny, I think it is schizophrenic (not 100% sure though). LOL.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great video! How beautiful Sweden is! I would be too scared to go riding alone, I always have this fear that something would happen and I would not have anyone there to help.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Zab, thank you so much! I loved seeing your point of view! Every time I see pictures, I am more convinced my farfar was right: Sweden and Michigan's Upper Peninsula look incredibly alike. I will go there one day!!! I was looking at some horseback riding vacations that go along the Norwegian border, but I'd rather stick towards Skane. Tacka dig!! (please forgive me, I am pounding my head trying to learn Swedish, and I assault any poor swede that sits still long enough!) lol!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Myboypuck: heeh, I don't mind getting wet and muddy 
Well, he never had much cjoice really.. I've always ridden him alone. Occasionally my dad or a friend comes along on Dacke (our other horse) but it's not often, and the times I have others to ride with are even more rare... he gets excited with other horses but behaves incredibly well concidering how little he has seen them. Can be riding even in larger groups and stay in front or back and he's really good - as long as I don't make him stand still and be ''left'' behind.  I'm proud of him! 

smrobs: You can come visit 

Thanks!  Yeah, I love his gaiting 

Rugersremi: Thanks  I always bring my phone and well. I like being with myself and my horse too much to stay away xD besides.. if I didn't dare to ride alone I wouldn't even be able to ride twice a month since I don't have anyone to ride with.. and I like being able to gait or canter as I wish with no concern of others 

Qtswede: Glad you liked my little idea! 
You could always come visit.. tho Dacke's a bit out of shape, so about 3 hours is max length for him (too much actually).. :S and we don't have any other horses here, so.. not a great horse vacation xD Here are some icelandic tour-rides tho, but they're just a few hours as well.
''Tacka dig'' sounds like I should thank myself-. Just ''Tack'' would be the right way to say it  But I get what you mean ^^ Ingen orsak.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

lol... I was headed for much thanks ha ha ha! You just have to love the translations


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

****** "Tack så mycket"


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

What a lovely trail! I wish we had trails as nice and flat as that where I live!


----------

